# pics MIX of BRAZIL



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

_... they forgive me my English is bad, thanks!!_

panned pics...
I wait that they like very  

*SÃO SEBASTIÃO, São Paulo State/BRASIL*









*Guarujá *- beach of Enseada, São Paulo State/Brasil.









São Paulo State/Brasil. the Riviera of São Lourenço next of *beach of
Guarujá. *










*Caraguatatuba, São Paulo State/Brasil*










*São Sebastião, São Paulo State/Brasil
*Beach of Baleia, São Sebastião, São Paulo State.Aerial image at
closed condominium










PAÚBA, São Sebastião/São Paulo State[/b]









*Sunset at PAÚBA, São Sebastião/São Paulo State* -









*PAÚBA, São Sebastião/São Paulo State*









*PAÚBA, São Sebastião/São Paulo State*



















*Flowers, Beach of Bertioga, São Paulo State/Brasil *









Flowers, hemisphere of the south, *Santos, São Paulo State/Brasil*.










*Guarulhos, São Paulo State *- International Airport










*Piúma* is Island at *Espírito Santo State*
separate e of the continent for the River Piúma. where he is the celebrity
and lendário Aghá Mount. Agha in the Tupi language means the "place to see
God"









*Ipatinga, Minas Gerais State/Brasil *









*Fernando de Noronha Island*, Brasil









*Campinas, São Paulo State*, Brasil - D.Pedro Shopping









*Campinas, São Paulo State *. Sky, and road Dom Peter









Clouds - *Itatiba, São Paulo State, Brasil*









Sky of Brasil - the end of one day hot in* city of São Carlos, São Paulo
State*-










*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil* - Beach of Solitude, A
Paradise!









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil* - South of Brasil









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









*Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*









Night at *Florianópolis, Santa Catarina State/Brasil*











*Joinville, Santa Catarina State/Brasil *











*Blumenau, Santa Catarima State/Brasil *











Lighthouse constructed in 1860, signaling the Lagoon of the Ducks.
*Porto Alegre, Rio Grande do Sul State/Brasil*.
http://www.wunderground.com/data/wximagenew/d/danilowwwpopacombr/0.jpg[
/img]


Consequence of a rainbow - [b]Paraná State, Brasil[/b].
[img]http://www.wunderground.com/data/wximagenew/j/jaket/0.jpg



*CURITIBA, PARANÁ STATE*
*Curitiba, Paraná State* - exotic museum









Blue sky of the winter on the mountain range of the sea close to the city of
*Curitiba, Paraná State*









*Curitiba, Paraná State*. Autumn









Park Tangua, at *Curitiba, Paraná State*.









Botanical garden, in *Curitiba, Paraná State*.









*Curitiba, Paraná State*.









*Curitiba, Paraná State*. Cold morning









*Curitiba, Paraná State*.









Christmas at *Curitiba, Paraná State*. .









*Curitiba, Paraná State*.









*Curitiba, Paraná State*. Mountain range of the Sea









*Curitiba, Paraná State*.









*Curitiba, Paraná State*.









*Curitiba, Paraná State*.











*Foz do Iguaçu, Paraná State*.











*Santa Catarina, Paraná State/Brasil. *









*Santa Catarina, Paraná State/Brasil *










*São José dos Ausentes, RIO GRANDE DO SUL State/BRASIL*











*BELO HORIZONTE, Minas Gerais State/BRASIL *
*Mountain range of Cipó, MINAS GERAIS *









*Mountain range of Cipó, MINAS GERAIS State*











*Betim, Minas Gerais State, Brasil*









*Betim, Minas Gerais State, Brasil*


















*Betim, Minas Gerais State, Brasil*











*Pouso Alegre, Minas Gerais, Brasil* 











*Rio de Janeiro State, Brasil - Beach of Ipanema*









*Baia de Guanabara, City of Rio de Janeiro, Rio de janeiro State*









*Rio de Janeiro City*









*Rio de Janeiro City*









*Rio de Janeiro City*









*Rio de Janeiro City* - Statue of a woman and a child in the hands,
both naked, in the source in the Botanical Garden









*Angra dos Reis, Rio de Janeiro State/Brasil* (hotel of Frade) Peak of
Frade










*Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro State/Brasil *- "Finger of Deus"










*Amazônia State - Brasil *










*Maceió, Alagoas State - Brasil *









*Maceió, Alagoas State - Brasil *










*NATAL, Rio Grande do Norte State / Brasil *









*NATAL, Rio Grande do Norte State / Brasil *










*GARANHUNS, PERNAMBUCO STATE, BRASIL *
*Park of Eucaliptos*









*Arealva, São Paulo State, Brasil*


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow. . .beautiful Brazil. Obrigado senor! Obrigado!


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*pics has more...*

panned pics...

Beach of Copacabana - *Rio de Janeiro city*









Integrant of samba school, receiving American Tourists
in the airport Tom Jobim, in *Rio De Janeiro city*










Student making protest in front to the National Congress, in* Brasília
city*. To ask for the exit of politicians.









Square S. Bento, in the Center of *São Paulo city*









Façade and details of the Church of Are Bento, in* São Paulo city*


















Vitral of the Church in* São Paulo city*, e Rejoinder de Pietà.


















Virgin of Kasperovo in the Church of São Bento, São Paulo city









Patio of the College, in the Center of *São Paulo city*, e details of
the Patio.









Plates of the museum and the house of Anchieta, in the center of*São
Paulo city*


















Façade of the Cultural Center of the Bank of Brazil, in the Center of *São
Paulo city*









Entrance of the Cultural Center of the Bank of Brazil, in *São Paulo city*









Exposition in the Cultural Center of the Bank of Brazil *São Paulo city*









Building in *São Paulo * of the old Secretariat of Tourism









Façade of building in *São Paulo city *









Façade of French and Italian Bank, in *São Paulo city*










*winter station, at Campos do Jordão - São Paulo state*









































































Ferry cable, in *Campos do Jordão - São Paulo state*



















performance of artists of street in the night of *Campos do Jordão, São
Paulo State*













































Show of Cowboy in *Barretos, São Paulo state*


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*a little more than brazil*

_Click in the photos for extends them_

*Foz de Iguaçu, Paraná State.* (August/2001) photos with hidden time.


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*more photos...*

_click in the photos to extend them_

Photos downtown of * Porto Alegre*. Hidden day of the Winter gaucho.

  

 

 

 




*Porto Alegre City*
1. In the center, next to the square to customs
2. Next to the road station.
1.  2. 

To the side of the station, and inside.
 

Street of the beach, in the center of the city.


avenue Borges de Medeiros.


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

_click in the photos to extend them_

Winter in *District of Palma, Santa Maria/RS*.
 

*District of Palma, Santa Maria, Rio Grande do Sul State*
Two gauchos coming back of the work and giving of pertaining to school
meeting with ónibus bringing in return the pupils pra house in the end of
the afternoon.
 

*District of Palma, Santa Maria, Rio Grande do Sul State* in a farm
treating to horses.
  

 

*District of Palma, Santa Maria, Rio Grande do Sul State* In the other
day the time of vacinar the cattle.
 

 

 

 

 



In another Farm. Gauchos working, also, with cattle.

 

 

 



Taking off the milk of the cows every day.

 



___


*Monument in homage to ITALIAN IMMIGRATION,*
visa since the locality *Val de Buia/RS*.


*Monument and commemorative Plate.*
 

The *Val de Buia* visa since the monument.
 

 

Panoramic photo. In the south direcão. The* Uruguay * km e is to ones
300 km *Bagé* ones 260 km Indication of RS 287. Road binding *Santa Maria* of the right it stops*St. Cruz do Sul * in right and *Porto
Alegre*. More the left of the indication a group of trees where it is the 
municipal school Major Tancredo P. of Moraes, *district of Palma, Santa
Maria, Santa Catarina State*.


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

_click in the photos to extend them_

The two photo had been taken off in the black lake close to
*Gramado, Rio Grande do Sul State*.
The left in the summer and the right in the winter.

 

Hotel Serra Azul of Gramado, Rio Grande do Sul State.
The right chale of the type of the Bavieira, park Knor.
 

*Rio Grande do Sul*
*Aereas photos of Porto Alegre (old) *


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Lovely pics. I like the ones of Porto Alegre.


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*a little more than photos*

_click in the photos to extend them
_

*Amazonas * - Village of Amazon close to Manaus, in the tropical rain
forest, whose access is only made through boat.
 



*Belém, Pará State*, "Ver-o-Peso" the most put into motion fair free of
Belém, since séc. XVII.



*Salvador, Bahia State*, Pelourinho



*Recife, Pernambuco State*, Beach of Boa Viagem



*Recife, Pernambuco State *, Ilha de Itamaracá - Fort Orange



Porto de Galinhas, *Recife, Pernambuco State/PE*



Plantation of sugar cane-of-açucar, *Recife, Pernambuco State*



*Olinda, Pernambuco State*, its Portuguese architecture is protected by
UNESCO



*Natal, Rio Grande do Norte State*, Hotel of front the beach



*Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro State*, panoramic of the seen city of
the Corcovado
  



___

*Recife, Pernambuco State*


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*more photos...*

*Pantanal, Mato Grosso do Sul State*










*Cawboy - Pantanal, Mato Grosso do Sul State*










*Pantanal, Mato Grosso do Sul State*










Fazenda Manduvi - *Pantanal, Mato Grosso do Sul State*










*Paraty, Rio de Janeiro, State*










*Brasília, Distrito Federal State*










São Paulo, São Paulo State - Ibirapuera Park










*Penínnsula of Maraú - Bahia State*




















*Goiânia / Goiânia State*


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great Thread!!!!!!  I hope people come here to see that


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*Holambra, São Paulo State*










*Paraty, Rio de Janeiro State*










*bottles of cachaça*










*Mosaic of the copacabana sidewalk, Rio de Janeiro City*










*MASP - museum of art, São Paulo, São Paulo State*










*Cathedral of the Sé - São Paulo, São Paulo State*


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Beautiful thread Angel! Goiania seems very nice!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful pics :drool: :cheers1: with Cachaça!!


----------



## Magallanes (Jul 3, 2004)

*Very nice...Brasil is one of the most beautiful and interesting countries of the world..*


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Brazil -a wonderful full of endless imagination......


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Brazil is amazing. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

wow my god....my country is sooooooo beaultiful......:eek2:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

FANTASTIC!!! Funny, I have nearly the same pic of the Cachaca shop in Parati - was also very impressed :lol: 

I will be back in BR end of Feb. Hope to take some nice pics too again


----------



## Davizão AC (Jan 31, 2005)

wonderful pics!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

brazil is one of the most beautiful countries on earth!!!


----------



## Sweik (Sep 17, 2005)

Brazil is really spectacular country!! Marvellous!


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

mongozx said:


> Wow. . .beautiful Brazil. Obrigado senor! Obrigado!


She is a girl. So its "senhora" if she is married or "senhorita" if she is single. If she was a man, it would be senhor, since señor is spanish.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

geoff189d said:


> Lovely pics. I like the ones of Porto Alegre.


with exception of the WINTER Porto ALegre pics, all other pics are from the 70s...


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorocaba river, São Paulo state*











*Piracicaba river, São Paulo state*











*Maranduba river, São Paulo state SP*











*Pataxó Indian - Coroa Vermelha - Porto Seguro city, Bahia state*











*Canoes - Santarém, Pará state*











*River Paraguay - Murtinho Port, Mato Grosso do Sul state*











*It fishes in the lake, Arandu City, state São Paulo*











*Coffee plantation, Arandu City*











*Health-Resort Camburiu, Santa Catarina State*











*Cânion of the Itaimbezinho, Cambará of the South, Rio Grande do Sul state *











*Canion of the Black River, National Park Chapada of the Veadeiros, São Jorge, Goiania state*











*Farm (firewood), Santo Antônio do Descoberto, Goiás*











*Train to the firewood, Bento Gonçalves city, Rio Grande do Sul state*











*Curitiba city, Paraná state, Largo da Ordem*











*Brasilia city, Distrito Federal state*











*Florianópolis city, Santa Catarina state* 











*Teatral group "panelada", Ibirubá city, Rio Grande do Sul state*











*commemorating approval in the Vestibular contest*











*Capoeira*











*Confectionery Colombo, Rio de Janeiro*











*In Beach, Rio de Janeiro City*











*Battery, concentration of the School of samba, Carnival, Rio de Janeiro State*











*Carnival, concentration, Rio de Janeiro*











*Samba, Rio*











*Beach Recreio, Niterói city, Rio de Janeiro state*











*Municipal Theater - São Paulo, São Paulo state*











*Museum of the Ipiranga, São Paulo*











*Hotel Glória em Águas de Lindóia. década de 20 , estilo europeu *











*quarter of the Freedom, São Paulo state (quarter of Japanese immigrants)*











*Brazilian Miscegenation*















































*Souvenir*











*colors of Brazil*











*"mamona" substance cousin for alternative fuel*


----------



## @ngeL (Mar 12, 2005)

*Vitória city, Espírito Santo state*


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

What a complete thread about Brazil ! Congratulations!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

One of the most diverse and beautiful countries in the world (as well as one of the biggest) kay:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Awsome thread, I just need to visit Brasil, the country of diversity (in every sense of the word  )


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

All in just one country ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awesome pics :applause:


----------

